# Warning: Don't put Rattlesnakes Freezer or Refrigerator



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

I just wanted to take a minute to warn everyone to not put your collection of dead Rattlesnakes in your freezer or refrigerator, harm in the way of broken ear drums could befall you.

Sometime ago I placed three diamondback Rattlesnakes into a plastic shopping bag. I when put them in the Deep Freezer for later processing. Quite a normal thing, right?

I heard a scream emanating from the garage, and when I investigated I found that my wife was looking for something, I know not what, in the freezer and came upon the unmarked bag reaching in produced a Rattlesnake carcass, the biggest one no less.

My mistake was investigation the disturbance. For as a result my eyes suffer loud screams of displeasure at what had just occurred. She demands was that I either remove and process the Rattlesnakes or in the trash they would go. When she dropped the rattler, the rattle broke off to my sadness.

Once the defrosting was done, I skinning and rubbing in the Borax to tuffin the bits left on the skin I rolled them up and placed all three in a ziploc bag and put them in the garage refrigerator with every intent to finish fleshing on Sunday.

Well, things happen and I forgot a week later I heard yet another scream. Coming in my home office my the wrath of wife once again entered my eardrums for she had come across my bag of snake skins in the refrigerator. My solemn apologies followed, however, I should have NOT said "Well, you told me to remove them from the freezer", this sirs is a mistake.

Fast worked to one weekend past. I was in the garage working on a project. When a resounding $heOT rang out. With my wife yelling from the freezer, bag in hand, "I thought you told me you processed the rattlesnakes!"

Well, I guess I forgot I had a second bag with two more in it.. I think my tinnitus from shooting M-60's in the SEABEES has worsened.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

USABAKER said:


> I just wanted to take a minute to warn everyone to not put your collection of dead Rattlesnakes in your freezer or refrigerator, harm in the way of broken ear drums could befall you.
> 
> Sometime ago I placed three diamondback Rattlesnakes into a plastic shopping bag. I when put them in the Deep Freezer for later processing. Quite a normal thing, right?
> 
> ...


Myself, I try and stay away from them and watch where I'm going while out in the desert. It's their territory, I'm just a visitor.

This bull snake scared the shit outta' my wife, he was about 4 feet long. He just stayed still long enough to get a close up picture of him. We almost ran over this guy, it was his lucky day. I just rolled down the window and got a picture of him. I wasn't about to get out, that's for sure.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

desertman said:


> We almost ran over this guy, it was his lucky day. I just rolled down the window and got a picture of him. I wasn't about to get out, that's for sure.


Wow that's a nice one.. I would have most definitely got after that rattler.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

USABAKER said:


> Wow that's a nice one.. I would have most definitely got after that rattler.


I'm sure that your wife would have loved that.


----------



## USABAKER (Dec 15, 2020)

desertman said:


> I'm sure that your wife would have loved that.


She already told me no more. I think that means no more unmarked bags or maybe no more then one.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Good lord, good thing I hate rattlesnakes or snakes in general.


----------

